# Attic Insulation Direction



## bmcnees16 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just purchased my first single family home and I want to add insulation to the attic. It is a 57 year old house and has 3-4 inches of loose fill cellulose in the attic.

I'm going to add another layer of fiberglass insulation on top of it (without a moisture barrier). I've read online that if the existing insulation comes to the top of the rafters then the next layer should be laid perpendicular to the rafters. However, my existing insulation only comes about halfway up the board.

So my question is should the new insulation lay on top of the existing cellulose in the same direction, or should I go perpendicular to the rafters even though that would create a gap between the 2 layers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

If you haven't done it already, get in there and seal all the air leaks. Then blow in more cellulose. Don't waste your money on fiberglass anything.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

agreed w/ canucker. batts are a poor choice, esp if left exposed to air currents in attics. air sealing is critical; any penetration should be goo'ed or spray foamed.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Air seal and just blow more cellulose.

Leave the batts out.


----------

